# Verzweifelt wegen Gaming Pc Komponenten! Bitte um Hilfe!



## AceVid (3. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin leider nicht mehr so auf dem neusten Stand der Technik! Will mir demnächst nen neuen Pc zusammenstellen. Bin aber ziemlich am verzweifeln was für Komponenten am besten zusammenpassen! Ich stell hier mal so ein Wunschsystem rein vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja dabei helfen?
Der Pc wird hauptsächlich ein Gameing Pc. Nen neuen Monitor werd ich auch noch brauchen. 

Gehäuse: 

ATX-Midi-Cooler-Master-HAF-Mini-RC-922M-KKN1
ATX-CoolerMaster-CM-690-II-Lite-Midi-Tower
ATX-Antec-Gamer-Case-Twelve-Hundred-Big-Tower-

Netzteil:

Netzteil 580W be quiet! Straight Power CM BQT E8 80+ Silber Modular
Oder sollte ich eins nehmen mit mehr Watt? Würde nach 3-4Jahren eine neue Graka einbauen, deshalb will ich gleich nen NT einbauen mit mehr W. das es ausreicht?!
650W-Corsair-TX650-V2-80

Motherboard:

Gigabyte-GA-Z68X-UD4-B3-S1155-Z68
oder lieber
Asus-Maximus-IV-GENE-Z-S1155-Z68-micro-ATX

Cpu:
Intel-Core-i5-2500K-4x-3-30GHz-So-1155-BOX
oder gleich den größeren?
Intel-Core-i7-2600K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX

Cpulüfter:
Scythe-Mugen-2-REV-B-AMD-und-Intel-S754--939--AM2--AM3--775--1366--1156--1155

Arbeitsspeicher:

8GB-Corsair-Vengeance-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit 
Oder soll ich doch ein anderen nehmen da es Probleme beim verbauen geben soll, weil der Mugen den ersten Steckplatz überbelegt!?

Grafikkarte:

Asus-GeForce-GTX-570-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-2-0-x16--Retail
oder?
1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
ganz andere richtung?

Festplatten:

1000GB-Samsung-Spinpoint-F3-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s

128GB-Crucial-m4-SSD-CT128M4SSD2-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-MLC-synchron

Laufwerk:

LiteOn iHAS124-19 DVD-Brenner SATA Schwarz Bulk

Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium x64 SB OEM

Wegen dem Monitor hab ich im moment keine Ahnung evtl. habt Ihr ja ne gute Kaufempfehlung?

Ansonsten einfach mal schreiben was hier schlecht is und was besser wäre! 

Ach bevor ichs vergess wo bestellt Ihr denn so eure Hardware?

Super vielen Dank soweit!


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. September 2011)

Gehäuse:
geschmackssache
PSU:
wichtig ist das es von einem markenhersteller(enermax, cougar, cooler master, corsair, seasonic, superflower(neuen)) kommt und möglichst viel A auf der 12V rail schafft. ich persönlich bin kein BQ fan, bevorzuge da seasonic, z.b. Seasonic M12II-520 oder luxus version Seasonic X-560.
Mainboard:
sind ja beide sehr teuer, imho reich auch ein ASRock P67 Pro3 für ~75€
CPU:
der i5 2500k reicht locker
Kühler:
kann man zum neueren mugen 3 greifen, wenn der preisunterscheid nicht groß ist, sonst guter P/L kühler
RAM:
2x4GB 1333MHz und Cl9 einfach das billigste kit mit den eigenschaften nehmen
Grafikkarte:
Sind beide gut.
Festplatten sind auch gut gewählt, du kannst auch die C300 nehmen, falls vorrätig, ist meist ein bischen billiger und sogar schneller als die m4
Laufwerk:
Kann man kaufen
OS:
Win 7 x64 passt
Monitor:
ja welche größe? welche auflösung? wie teuer darf er denn sein? z.b. LG W2361V oder Samsung BX2440.


----------



## Herbboy (3. September 2011)

Da stimme ich allen Punkten zu. Vor allem beim Board: Hauptsache P67 oder Z68 Chipsatz. Ansonsten kann man das preiswerteste nehmen, das alles an Austattung hat, was man braucht. Ansonsten bringen teurere entweder nur Dinge, die man eh nicht braucht, oder ein BISSCHEN mehr OC-Potential, wobei da sehr fraglich ist, ob man direkt 50% mehr zahlen sollte nur wegen vlt am Ende 5% mehr Takt.

Bei der GRaka: sind gute Karten, da ist nur die Frage, ob man nicht bewusst eine für 200€ nimmt zB ene GTx 560 Ti und dann halt etwas früher wieder aurüstet, als man es mit einer TGX 570 tun "müsste". Denn eine GTX 570 ist 60-100€ teurer, also fast 50%, ist aber nur 15% schneller.


----------



## LordAragorn (4. September 2011)

Kann bei der Graka nur den Beitrag aus dem letzten Thread wiederholen und Herb Recht geben:

[Gesunder Menschenverstand]
Beherzige den Rat mit der 560 Ti, statt die 570 zu nehmen. Die 100 Euro  mehr reißen es nicht: Wo die 560 Ti in die Knie geht (minimaler  FPS-Bereich bei Ultra-Detail-Games), da bringt die 570 vllt. 20 % mehr;  das sind bei 26 FPS der 560 TI aber eben auch nur 5 FPS mehr... ABER,  wenn Du jetzt ne 560 Ti nimmst und gut nutzt und Dir die 100 Euro auf  die Seite legst, dann kriegst Du, wenn die 560 Ti wirklich bei normalen  Anforderungen langsam nachgibt für die 100 Euro + ca. 50 Euro sicher  eine Karte, die wieder doppelt so viel mehr bringt wie die 560 Ti... 
[/Gesunder Menschenverstand]


----------



## AceVid (4. September 2011)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure schnellen und Hilfreichen Antworten! So ich werd dann mal denk ich das System so gestallten:

1x ATX Lian Li PC-60FN Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz / Staubfilter / 2 Lüfter
1x 620W-Seasonic-S12II-620-80--Bronze
1x Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z S1155 Z68 micro-ATX
2x 4GB Samsung Value DDR3-1333 DIMM M378B5273DH0-CH9 CL9 Single
1x Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
1x Scythe-Mugen-3-AMD-und-Intel--SCMG-3000
1x 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron
1x 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
1x 1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
1x LiteOn iHAS124-19 DVD-Brenner SATA Schwarz Bulk
1x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium x64 SB OEM
1x 24" (61,00cm) Samsung SyncMaster BX2440 Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/VGA

Wobei ich mir echt noch unschlüssig bin wegen Grafikkarte, eure Tipps haben mich da echt zum nachdenken gebracht. Das gleiche gilt fürs Mainboard! Welche Hersteller is den bei der 560 reihe gut?

Kann es sein das HWV keine Netzteile anbietet?


----------



## Zocker14xD (4. September 2011)

Bei der gtx 560 würde ich die MSI N560 ti twin frozer II nehmen!!!
Kostet um die 200 euro bei amazon.
hab gute erfahrung damit gemacht!!!


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. September 2011)

FINGER WEG von dem Twin Frozr Mist!
Die haben keine SpaWa kühler. mal ganz davon abgesehen das der ref kühler der GTX560 z.t. besser ist als die custom varianten rate ich dir zur EVGA GTX560TI (TI ist sehr wichtig), wenn du sie 30 Tage nach kauf auf deren Website registrierst bekommst du 10 Jahre garantie bei bestimmten modellen(musst du nachschauen), meistens irgendeinen spiel code und einen code für 3D Mark 11 glaub ich...
beim netzteil reicht die 520W variante aus.
aber anstatt an der graka zu sparen solltest du wie schon gesagt am board sparen, die features die das ASUS bietet ist für die meisten ohnehin nicht interessant.


----------



## AceVid (4. September 2011)

Hey quaaaaaak,

danke dir für die Antwort! Welches Board würdest du denn noch empfehlen ausser ASrock hab mit denen keine gute Erfahrung! Mir ist wichtig das ich ein Grakachip mit drin hab falls meine 560ti kaputt ist  

Wollt noch Fragen was Ihr mir bei nem 22zoll Moni empfehlen könnt! Auflösung sollte 1920x1080 haben! Wie is das eigentlich wenn die Graka und der Moni Hdmi eingänge haben? Sollte man die dann mit Hdmi verbinden ?


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. September 2011)

ich würde dir zum ASRock Z68 Pro3 raten, ASRock ist inzwischen ein guter nahmhafter hersteller.
mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass das Asus Maximus IV GENE-Z im micro ATX faktor ist und "nur" einen hdmi ausgang hat, kein dvi und d-sub.
das Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 wäre die nächste alternative für mich.

zum monitor:
LG W2261VP wäre meine empfehlung mit 22".
du kannst die beiden auch mit dvi verbinden, hdmi ist mehr oder weniger DVI mit ton ausgabe.


----------



## AceVid (4. September 2011)

wenn ich jetzt doch das ASRock Pro3 nehm, welche Ram sind dann sinnvoll?

Asus-P8P67-P67-Sockel-1155-ATX-Rev3 was sagste zu dem board?

Samsung-Syncmaster-S22A350H-LED  der Monitor is doch auch nicht schlecht oder?


----------



## quaaaaaak (5. September 2011)

bei den rams isses mehr oder weniger egal ein belieibiges kit mit 1333MHz und CL9.
das board ist auch in ordnung ist halt ohne monitor ausgang.
der monitor hat eine recht hohe reaktionszeit von S->W von ca 18ms, der monitor ist halt ein budget monitor, hat nichts großartiges, kostet aber auch nicht großartig.


----------



## AceVid (5. September 2011)

Also quaaaaaak, werds jetzt denk ich so machen....

1x ATX Lian Li PC-60FN Midi Tower o.NT Schwarz / Staubfilter / 2 Lüfter
1x 620W-Seasonic-S12II-620-80--Bronze
1x ASRock-Z68-PRO3-S1155-Z68-ATX.html
1x 8GB-TeamGroup-Elite-DDR3-1333-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit
1x Intel Core i5 2500K 4x 3.30GHz So.1155 BOX
1x Scythe-Mugen-3-AMD-und-Intel--SCMG-3000
1x 128GB Crucial m4 SSD CT128M4SSD2 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC synchron
1x 1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s
1x 1280MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC Aktiv PCIe 2.0 x16 (Retail)
1x LiteOn iHAS124-19 DVD-Brenner SATA Schwarz Bulk
1x Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium x64 SB OEM
1x 22Zoll--54-61cm--Samsung-Syncmaster-S22A350H-LED

Den Lg bietet leider Mind nicht an. Ich hoffe das das System soweit gut genug ist!! Falls du doch noch nen Tipp hast zum ändern immer raus damit 

Vielen vielen Dank quaaaaaak das du dir die Zeit genommen hast! Auch an Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2011)

Sieht gut aus, Du kannst aber auch ein Board mit P67 (B3) Chipsatz nehmen, falls Du da eines mit der gleichen Ausstattung findest und es preiswerter ist.

Aber ist der Monitor nicht etwas klein? An sich nimmt "man" heutztage eher 24-26 Zoll ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

ja einen verbesserungsvorschlag von oben habe ich noch: 100W weniger beim netzteil reichen auch  aber sonst kann ich herbboy zustimmen, sieht gut aus und gefällt mir, ich tippe bei der monitor größe auf platzprobleme?


----------



## AceVid (6. September 2011)

Hi nochmal Danke!!!!!

Also wegen des Monitors, platzprobleme sind absolut keine da! Ich hab in moment nur nen 17zoll Monitor und ich dachte mir von 17 auf 22zoll ist schon ein enormer schritt! Mir gehts da eher um evtl. Augenprobleme usw. vorallem denk ich mir bei nem 24zoller muss ich meine gegner erstmal suchen bis ich die im Blickfeldhab  Denk ich werd mal in nen Laden gehen und gucken was ich mach!

Auf jedenfall nochmal vielen vielen vielen Dank für eure Zeit!

Eine Frage hab ich jetzt doch noch: Bei der SSD und Win7, wie wird da die Platte formatiert? Macht das Win von allein?


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

die platte müsstest du während der installation von win7 formatieren können 

das mit dem monitor anschauen ist eine gute idee, am besten wäre: bei nem freund einen 24" ausleihen(falls vorhanden) und den mal nen tag ausprobieren.


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Am besten erstmal nur die SSD anschließen und die Festplatte nicht. Dann die win7-CD rein, da wirst Du dann automatisch geleitet. ggf. musst Du vor dem Formatieren auf der SSD erst eine Partition anlegen, oder wenn Du willst auch mehrere, du könntest zB ein C: mit 40-50GB für win7 machen und den Rest E: für Spiele, bei denen Du von einer schnellen SSD profitieren willst - wobei die Frage ist, ob die 128GB überhaupt für win7 UND Spiele reichen. Für einige Spiele sicherlich, aber zB bei mir würden allein meine Steamspiele schon über 100GB brauchen, obwohl ich IMHO nicht übermäßig viele Steam-Spiele hab, vlt. 10-12 "größere" Spiele, siehe Anhang ^^

Die Festplatte kannst Du dann, wenn win7 komplett drauf ist, mitanschließen. Du musst die ggf. in der Datenträgerverwaltung (Rechtsklick auf Computer, verwalten und dann mal suchen) auch erst partitionieren, dann formatieren. 

Wegen des Monitors: da gewöhnst Du Dich echt schnell dran, und bei 24 Zoll hast Du auch ein sehr gutes P-L-verhältnis. Für 140-150€ gibt es sehr gute Modelle.


----------



## quaaaaaak (6. September 2011)

ganz ehrlich: mir wäre auf einer ssd der platz für spiele zu schade  eine ssd bringt dir halt nicht wirklich nen vorteil außer, dass vll level schneller geladen werden, da lieber so programme wie photoshop oder ähnliche bearbeitungsprogramme drauf


----------



## Herbboy (6. September 2011)

Programme sollte man da sowieso draufmache, aber diese Programme belegen in aller Regel sehr sehr wenig Platz. Man "braucht" die ca 80GB, die neben win7 über bleiben, auf keinen Fall "nur" für Programme wie Photoshop oder so was. O.k, wenn man Videobearbeitung macht und die Videos dann dort "rendern" lässt, aber... muss man selber entscheiden


----------



## AceVid (6. September 2011)

So falls doch 24zoll nehm ich den 24" (61,00cm) Samsung SyncMaster BX2440 Schwarz 1920x1080 DVI-D/VGA aber muss ich mir erstmal in Real angucken!
oder doch LG W2443T 

Kein Plan...

Danke für eure Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

